# mongod crash with 3.10.9

## exeral

Hi there

I don't know if I have to fill a bug or post here.

I updated from Linux 3.8.13 to 3.10.9

With 3.8.13 everything was fine.

With 3.10.9 mongdb services crash

If I run mongod as root it's ok

If I run mongod under mongodb user (created by portage) it crashes

The kernel is from my dedicated servers provider:

ftp://ftp.ovh.net/made-in-ovh/bzImage/

here is the (stack|back)trace

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # sudo -u mongodb mongod
> 
> mongod --help for help and startup options
> ...

 

emerge --info mongodb

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.13-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
>                         System Settings
> ...

 

any ideas ?

thanks

----------

## Titinux

Hi, any news on that ?

I have the same problem here

Kernel : 3.11.2-hardened

Mongodb : 2.4.8

thanks

----------

## gotyaoi

Might have something to do with the locale, see https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-9032

That might explain why the OPs root account could run it, if the root account was using the basic C locale but the mongodb user had something set that didn't exist on the system?Last edited by gotyaoi on Thu Nov 28, 2013 1:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Titinux

The two account have the same locales

LANG=fr_FR.utf8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ALL=

I've tried many things without success for now.   :Confused: 

----------

